# browning gold hunter 3 1/2



## Quail man (Feb 18, 2012)

just bought a used gold hunter 3 1/2 , it was a little gummy at first but after a little oil its runnin pretty good, shoots high brass really good, still wont eject dove loads( i bought this to use as a duck gun not for doves) do most GHs eject light loads? i've read there is another piston you can buy to shoot light loads, is this other piston reliable? thanks


----------



## chuckdog (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not familiar with a 3.5" model? I've had my fill of the standard Gold Hunters though.

Is your recoil spring and guide located inside the stock like the standard model? If it is, then you'll end up getting acquainted with it more than you'll want too.

As they dirty, they become sluggish, fail to chamber, etc. Maybe yours is different? I hope it is. They're simply more trouble than they're worth for me.


----------



## fredw (Feb 20, 2012)

Quail Man, I have a 3.5 inch Browning Gold and shoot everything from dove loads to 3.5 inch buckshot through it.  My gun cycles everything.  Never had it fail to do so.  Hate to ask....but is the gun clean?  Mine gets stripped after each outing and cleaned.


----------



## Quail man (Feb 27, 2012)

i just bought the gun and it was gummy, totally went throu the gun last night disassembling everything but the triger meckinisim and stripping and cleaning everything else, hoping to shoot it today but been raining all day


----------



## ssmith6 (Feb 27, 2012)

Have a lot experience with this.  My gun when I bought it new would fire pretty much everything.  It would get finicky with 1oz loads but would shoot 1-1/8 oz loads fine.  After several years of me absolutely abusing this gun it wouldnt shoot any 2-3/4" except high brass and was occasionally hanging up with anything you put in it.  I would take the recoil spring out....clean it...stretch it out and put it back in and would shoot anything for a little while and would get back to the same way.

My advise:  Go to brownings website, download the parts catalog and parts request form, and replace the recoil spring.  I also replaced my magazine tube springs.  For about 30 bucks I replaced every spring, endcaps, etc. in the magazine and recoil spring assembly.  

It was like having a new gun.  Just get used to having to clean them. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Quail man (Feb 29, 2012)

went out  today and it cycled like a dream, was shooting the cheap 4 packs of number 8s from walmart


----------

